# Repair On Plastic Sprayer Tank



## Stu (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking for suggestions on repairing a plastic sprayer tank. I have a Fimco 25 gallon ATV sprayer that was poorly designed. When the tank is filled with liquid the weight causes the tank to rest on the upright angle bracket. This has caused the tank to crack; the cracks are hairline cracks. I tried using some Plumbers Goop on the two holes but it did not work at all. I was thinking about using a solder iron to melt the plastic to seal the holes. The plastic is not that thick, little concern about doing this. I am going to remove the medal bracket and use a flat piece of plywood food the base and some 2x4’s for the boom sprayer. Has anyone encounter this, open to suggestions.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Aug 31, 2011)

Stu,

I had the same problem with the same sprayer.  For a short term fix - get some flexible tub and tile silicone goop at Lowes.  Apply liberally both inside and out.  Will last a little while but will evenually fail due to design flaw of the carrier system.

Long term fix - unbolt the tank from the ill-designed carrier.  Throw those aggravating supports away.  Get a piece of 3/4" exterior grade plywood.  This will provide a firm broad support under the entire tank.  Make a template of the holes from the bottom of the tank.  Drill holes in plywood - counter sink them if needed or get longer bolts.  Bolt the tank to the plywood and bolt the plywood onto whatever carrier platform you are using.  My cracked tank lasted about 4 more years with this "patch".  I did have to re-glop with silicone now and then.

I eventually had to replace the tank but am now a happy camper with my improvised plywood support!

Good luck!  PM me if you need further explanation.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a friend that had several Plastic cracking problems..I told him I have a plastic welder I bought about 30yrs ago while racing..It is a soldering iron that feeds plastic rods through it..He borrowed it and went to town on all his crack problems...It blew his mind at how well it worked...I purchased it from the Mac tool man..Don't know if they still make them but it worked for us..Good luck


----------



## Beagler (Aug 31, 2011)

Get a fiberglass repair kit from walmart, and get a cheap pair of rubber gloves to keep the resin from getting on your hands.


----------



## camotoy (Sep 1, 2011)

J-B Weld works wonders!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 1, 2011)

camotoy said:


> J-B Weld works wonders!!!!



x2 they make a JB Weld for plastic.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 1, 2011)

fiberglass resin wont stick to poly. JB weld on the inside or plastic weld is just about your only good choice. Just went thru the same and ended up buying a tank from local tank guy. 30 gal for 60 bucks


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 2, 2011)

Funny we're always fixing those tractor supply and fimco sprayers.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> x2 they make a JB Weld for plastic.



X 3. It will seal it up tight too!


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 2, 2011)

Get a soldering gun with a flat tip and some white or clear plastic zip ties. Clean up the crack with a file, making it into a groove instead of a flat crack. Use the zip ties like solder, melting it and the tank wall at the same time and fill the groove with the melted zip tie. They are both made of polyethlyene, and should stick together very well.


----------



## win280 (Sep 2, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Funny we're always fixing those tractor supply and fimco sprayers.



I haven't had any problems with my northern tool sprayer cracking.I mounted mine on a 2x10 so I didn't have to worry about cracking the bottom and  to make it fit my 4 wheeler rack with the seeder mounting arms.


----------



## CAL (Sep 2, 2011)

What ever you decide to do,make sure you bore a small hole in both ends of the crack to keep it from cracking further.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 2, 2011)

Mines probably busted. I was on my way to the cabin, loaded with 24ft boat and 4wheeler in back of truck with sprayer on 4wheeler. My Chevy Duramax broke down in the middle of a major highway. Sure was glad to see those blue lights pull up behind me. Was going Goose hunting in the morning and spray some plots later. Anyway, had to get a wrecker to pull me into a parking lot. Then had to wait for a wrecker from my home town to drive an hourto come get the truck. Had to get my wife to borrow my dads truck to come get the boat. All this in the pouring rain with my lab in the crate in the boat because the 4wheeler was in the truck. So, wrecker #2 takes 4wheeler to my house before taking truck to garage. He angled his lowboy and I released the brake and off she went. The sprayer landed about 10yds farther. No telling if it's busted or not. Long story, bad luck, same sprayer from TSC


----------



## JerryC (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr stickys makes a poly repair product and all of their productsmare awesome mrstickys.com
Also Plastaid will work plast-aid.com


----------



## Rays123 (Sep 4, 2011)

win280 said:


> I haven't had any problems with my northern tool sprayer cracking.I mounted mine on a 2x10 so I didn't have to worry about cracking the bottom and  to make it fit my 4 wheeler rack with the seeder mounting arms.



me either, i have the 16 gallon broadcast and spot sprayer, it has a very heavy duty tank and its a lot cheaper than fimco


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 4, 2011)

CAL said:


> What ever you decide to do,make sure you bore a small hole in both ends of the crack to keep it from cracking further.



 This ^^^^^^^ I use to be in the Poly tanks business and this will stop the crack growth even in metal. There was  several good ideas mentioned but to us the fiberglass patch was best, more chemical resistant. Good Luck


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a sprayer that does  not leak but will not gain pressure to spray.


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 5, 2011)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I have a sprayer that does  not leak but will not gain pressure to spray.



 Sounds like your talking about a pump up sprayer which is a horse of a different color. Buy a reair kit with seal included.


----------



## one_shot (Sep 5, 2011)

I used Loctite plastic epoxy bonder to repair mine. I got it from lowes.
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/epxy_plstc_s/overview/Loctite-Epoxy-Plastic-Bonder.htm


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> Sounds like your talking about a pump up sprayer which is a horse of a different color. Buy a reair kit with seal included.



Nope same horse.  You pull it behind my mower or maybe a 4 wheeler runs off a little battery to run the pump.  Sounds like the same horse to me


----------

